# Equivalence process to be certified Paramedic in Ontario



## jaimitoteran (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi to everyone!
Me and my wife are newcomers in Canada.
So we'll undergo to the Equivalence process in ontario to be able to take the AEMCA exam.
If someone else is interested to take it, please let us know, since we're looking for partners and other people to share resources and costs.
Also if someone has more info about this, please let us know!!
Thanks!

JameS


----------



## BEorP (Dec 26, 2008)

Welcome to Canada. Is there any specific information you're looking for? You've probably already found this site with an FAQ and resources:http://www.health.gov.on.ca/english/public/program/ehs/edu/equiv.html

Is there a specific part of the province that you plan on working in? Keep in mind that the province is saturated with paramedics so jobs can be difficult to find.




jaimitoteran said:


> Hi to everyone!
> Me and my wife are newcomers in Canada.
> So we'll undergo to the Equivalence process in ontario to be able to take the AEMCA exam.
> If someone else is interested to take it, please let us know, since we're looking for partners and other people to share resources and costs.
> ...


----------



## jaimitoteran (Dec 26, 2008)

*Thanks*

Hi BeorP!
Thanks for your help and comment.
Actually I already found that website, thanks!
However I want to know if the letters and documentation I brought from my natal country will be enough, since time is money here! ;-) and I want to work as soon as possible, but of course I know that this certification takes time (and money!).
I didn't know that Ontario is plentifull of Paramedics, but that's good to know, sincerely, we NEED to be in Ontario some weeks, since this is the unique Province that has this equivalence process, and then, if I aprove the AEMCA, I'll move to other province to work, but with my AEMCA certification in Ontario, I can apply to be certified in other province, at least that is what I could research.

What do you think? I see you are an PCP so you are in the matter! ;-)
Thanks for your time!

JameS


----------



## BEorP (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't know anything really about the initial stages of the equivalency process, but I will be able to offer insight when it comes time for you to write the AEMCA. What country are you coming from and what is your current training and experience?

If Ontario is not where you plan on ending up working, I would recommend that you get in touch with the province where you do want to work and start there) rather that going through the process in Ontario first). The AEMCA certification is unique to Ontario. As far as I know (although I am definitely no expect on equivalency) the AEMCA will not be much help in making the equivalency process easier with the other provinces. 

When you say that Ontario is the unique province that has the equivalency process, I would encourage you to try to do a bit more searching. Maybe some of my colleagues from other provinces can chime in, but I would suspect that other provinces have similar processes. I know that they do for Canadian paramedics from other provinces and I would suspect that they would also for international paramedics. Again though, I am no expert on this.


----------



## jaimitoteran (Dec 27, 2008)

*Thank!s*

Hi BeorP!

Thanks, I come from Bolivia, South America. Actually I'm a General Practitioner here, but last 3 years (since I started my Canadian Visa process) I started to work as paramedic in a private emegerncy and ambulances business here.
So, I have more than 450 hours of ambulance experience (as is required in the Equivalence process).

In fact, I would like to live in a city not as big as Toronto, since I know there is harder to find jobs and the living cost is higher.

If you can share your thought about where  a newcomer can start to work, I'd thank you a lot.
Also about the AEMCA, I understood that the AEMCA is the examination to become a certified Paramedic, am I true?
And I have a question, do each province has its own "AEMCAs"? It's new for me to understand, since in my country we have only one "national" examination to become certifieds...
Thanks for all!

Jaime


----------



## BEorP (Dec 27, 2008)

Opps, I did not know that you were a physician. I believe that Ontario allows foreign trained physicians to challenge the AEMCA (which is what you've been telling me all along) and I now understand what you meant by Ontario being where you needed to start. You are probably correct that Ontario is the only province where you will be able to use your credentials to become certified. I'm still not entirely sure how well it would transfer to a different province though.

You are correct that the AEMCA is the certification that is required to work as a paramedic in Ontario. Each province has its own certification requirements (none of the other ones call their certification the AEMCA though). Canada does not have a national paramedic exam.

Do you eventually plan to get your medical license in Canada? (I know that this must be extremely difficult to do)

I will PM you with some more info regarding places to live and work.


----------



## jaimitoteran (Dec 27, 2008)

*Merci*

Thanks!

I think I wasn't able to share my point at the beginning 
yes, as far as I know, the equivalence process for foreign trained professionals is in Ontario, nothing else.

Sincerely I can't say if I want to have my medical certification in Canada...
I know it takes time, and money.

And besides that, I think we can achieve thelifestyle we want (me and my spouse) not doing the long way to become doctors in Canada, that's why I choosed to come to this country, since here we have more possibilities to work and to enjoy! ;-)

In the past time I spend working as Paramedic here, I liked the Prehospitalar environment.

I'll wait for your suggestions about living! Thanks!


----------



## Outbac1 (Dec 28, 2008)

I know there are many foriegn Drs working in Canada. I don't know what hoops you have to jump through to get certified. Nova Scotia however does have a Paramedic equivalancy exam. 
I don't know how our medical director will view a MD applying for a paramedic license. All you can do is ask. The worst he can say is no.

This is a quote from a post I made a few days ago in another thread. PCP training is about 10 months and you need that before you can take your ACP, which is about 13 months as a full time course. 

"If you are a "Basic" you are unlikly to get a job in Canada. You won't in Nova Scotia. A basic is about the same as our MFR. If you are a paramedic however you can challenge our provincial test. If you go here "http://www.gov.ns.ca/ehs/paramedics.htm" There is some information on registration here in Nova Scotia. Just above it are some "Comparison Templates". You can use these to compare your level of training and practice to what is required here. If you think your current training etc. is similar to ours you can ask your medical director to sign off on it. Then you can send it to our medical director for an evaluation. If he accepts it as being comparable then you would be registered at the appropriate level. 

Our neighbouring province of New Brunswick is currently hiring PCPs and have recently hired two from England. I know you have to register with the Paramedic Association of New Brunswick first, (www.panb.ca). Then send an application to Ambulance New Brunswick, (http://www.ambulancenb.ca/anbwebs.nsf/Home?OpenForm). Full time PCP's make about $21.00/hr."

Here are some more web sites:

http://www.paramedicacademy.ca/home.php?lang=en_EN

http://www.msop.ca/

http://www.hollandc.pe.ca/admissions...are_paramedic/


----------



## jaimitoteran (Dec 28, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your valuable info.

I'll review all the links and see the possibilities there.

Greetings.

Jaime


----------

